
Xmpp.is needs donations to pay for their servers - jollyjester
https://xmpp.is/
======
dzek69
Well. Old-fashioned communication is dying anyway. Even IRC channels I used to
be active on even in 2017 are now moving to different platforms like Discord.

For person to person communication no one I know was using XMPP still uses it.

Is that good or bad? Probably bad. Single open and secure standard (I don't
care which one) should be better for average person experience. Not having to
keep 4 apps running and stuff.

~~~
phyzome
At this point, I only know a couple other people who use Jabber (I hate the
XMPP name). I think OMEMO (double-ratchet encryption like Signal uses) and the
Conversations client for Android (which supports a good "baseline" suite of
XEPs -- Jabber extensions) have a good shot at revitalizing it, though.

------
tibu
I never used Jabber / XMPP but now I'm think of setting up my own Matrix
server. Which one is it worth for everyday communication on the long term?
XMPP or Matrix?

------
jollyjester
:^)

